# Kenmore Elite Fridge control panel



## bobo6024 (May 11, 2010)

I have a Kenmore Elite fridge model 795.75542400, built 2004, 06. I'm getting code er ff. I know it refers to the freezer fan. I've reset the panel and it goes away, runs for several hours then sets code again. Does this mean that the control panel is bad or going out? The fan comes on until it sets the code again. I'm fairly handy to repair things, is the control panel easily replaced or is it a very technical process than requires special testing equipment?


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Residential refrigerators/freezers aren't my specialty, but I'll try to help. First thing, have you felt air being pushed by the fan. If you're going by sound, it could be locked up and humming or the blade has come off and the fan motor is free spinning. 
I'm also trying to find a legible wiring diagram to see if there is any other controls that would be on commercial freezers that can turn the fan off. So far, I've struck out.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you figure out your problem?


----------

